# Primos' The Grand goose call....



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Greetings...this is my first entry here, but after reading some of the forums, sounds like a great place to be a part of!

I am wondering if anyone has an opinion on The Grand short reed goose call made by Primos? What can I expect from it. A friend of mine saw Tim Grounds blowing on it at a show (yes, Primos had TG to market it) and he said it sounded great. However, I am sure TG can make my old Olt sound like a dream. Anyways, I would love any input on that call. Thanks.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

im not a big fan of primos calls.I have not tried the calls your talking about,but again all the primos i have blow sounded terrible out of the box you have to tune it...and tuning a cheap call like that is not easy...you will end up by throw it somewhere anyway. if your low on cash you should take a look at the new echo poly short reed...they are sweet,they come polished just like acrylic and sound better than many customs calls.it will cost you about 35$ :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I bought two cheap (around $20) short reed goose calls last fall. One was the primos grand and the other was an illusion. I wasn't a fan of the primos, but I think the illusion sounds okay, however, I am no expert at calling. The secret to me is to buy calls that you can easily return to try them out. I repackaged the primos call carefully and returned it, no questions asked. Works slick. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

Save your money and get a little more expensive call, you'll be happier in the long run. By the way, what P.S. Olt call do you have?? It may be worth some money in a few years. I have the old canadian call with the reed shaped like a goose's tongue, sounds awesome! 8)


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

The Grand retails for $129, are you thinking of the shaved reed call they have for like $25? The Grand is their acrylic short reed call (comes in camo and chartrouse). http://www.primos.com/game_calls.php?cP ... =1a&page=2)

My buddy that told me about this call was into competitive calling in MN and now blows a SMH. He said that it sounds great and since I am a meat caller only, it is all I would ever need. I just haven't heard anything about it and I like tried and true. As for my old Olt, I think it was the Olt 77. I actually have been blowing a Big River for the past decade, but since everyone and their dog has one in my area, I want to step up. I am not worried about the learning curve on the short reeds (I know it takes time, patience, and practice). The main thing I have heard is get a call and stick with it, so I don't want to waste my time. Oh yeah, one more thing, I can get one for the wholesale price for around $70 if I act fast. But $70 toward junk and not towards a SMH, or SM would be a pity. Again, any info is SO appreciated.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Bull can...im not saying that the Primos you want is junk,but i think you are better to spend your money on a call with great reputation...If your lookin to spend about 70$,you really should consider a Giant slayer from GK...(they run a promotion right now, you get a free video honker talk with your call)They make only customs calls and they know their stuff...I have a LG-1 and a GS from GK now and they rock!!!They are fast and easy to tune plus they sound goosey like no other...I have sold all my other call include SMH...Stanley......they are the best in my opinion...
check out the sound file on the web site

www.GKcalls.com


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I got several Winglocks if you are interested.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

I don't know man, I'd say go with whatever you really want. I'd try a few Zink calls frst though, I'm hooked onthe goose calls, never tried the duck calls casue I have a fav for them already. Zink's Paralyzer is so easy to blow, anything from laydown moans to high and low doubles, anyhing's easy with it. Power Clucker takes more air but is more pronounced and sharper with it's notes. Just my :2cents:


----------

